# widen steel wheels and offset question



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got a '65 GTO and just purchased a set of later model factory Rally II's 15X7. What I want to do is have the rear rims widened to 8" or 9". I want to install the largest possible tire in the rear without modifying the inner wheel well, but I do not mind 'trimming' the quarter panel lip. I know I can have the center of the rim removed and re-welded to change the offset but am unclear as to how much I need to go. Hopefully someone has done this and can give me the offset numbers and rim width and actually how 'big' of a tire I can use? BTW: I have the stock width '65 differential with drum brakes of course. Thanks for any input


----------

